# Dangerous and Unusual



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

U.S. Federal Judge Catherine C. Blake has released a lengthy opinion (http://www.scribd.com/doc/236628112/Baltimore-District-Court-gun-ruling) which essentially says guns regulated by Maryland last year, including the AR-15 and the AK-style rifle-along with other magazine-fed, semi-automatics fall outside Second Amendment protections, calling them "dangerous and unusual arms".

Blake went on to write that, even accepting the 8.2 million "assault weapons" in civilian hands, they represented no more than three percent of the current civilian gun stock with ownership "highly concentrated" into less than one-percent of the U.S. population.

Unquestionably, an appeal on this ruling is forthcoming, but I'm wondering what she believes separates one firearm from another as being dangerous and where it all will end.

Let's hear from you "one-percenters."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just another case of making more stupid laws rather than enforcing the ones we already have. I'm all for not allowing mentally unstable people have guns, but the implementation of such a law would require a lot of oversight by...you guessed it, Uncle Sam. As of now it would be under the control of ATF&E and ultimately the injustice department (Eric Holder).


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I read through the opinion and found it to be totally one sided - obviously an agenda-driven judge.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

summary for those who don't want to read it - gun grabbers don't support the constitution.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I built this one myself.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

How can we convince the rest of the citizens of the USA that guns do not kill people? Crazy, unstable, insane or any other term you want to use for a person that uses a gun to kill or shoot another person is the problem, not the gun. I just can not fathom that these people can not understand simple logic.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Short said:


> Simple logic? OK...I don't want to sound like the bad guy...but taking an ar 15 and tricking out to look like a kit for a special forces operator and posting pics on the web and titling them hunting rifles.....really isn't going to help win hearts and minds. Not too long ago I posted a pic of some of my hardware. I deleted the pic after reading an article in one of my magazines saying that most anti gun lobbyists troll around from website to website and compile info based on pictures and stats on semi auto assault style weapons. I decided to not help out the enemy..so I deleted it. If we want to change the perception of semi autos in general...we need to be proactive and not give the anti gun legislation the ammunition needed to put up a fight. Just my opinion...


 So very true.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Mine is a hunting rifle.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of mine is for target matches and the others are for hunting and just fun shooting.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I took the bird cage off and put a compensator on it. Plus I have no banyot lug or tacticool lights or slings.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I try to be selective about what gun pics I share, but lets face it, if the anti's can't find pics or articles they'll just make them up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you'd like to review a synopsis of the appeal strategy, it's here: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/08/clinton-appointed-judge-upholds-marylands-assault-weapon-large-magazine-bans-ultra-biased-opinion.html#more-12348

Prediction: The ruling will be shot down on appeal, but all of us should understand why it's important to elect the right people to government.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It would be interesting to hear what is so unusual or dangerous about the AR or AK platform. All guns operate via trigger releasing a spring tension-ed firing pin, which strikes a primer, which ignites gun powder in a cartridge that is in battery. Nothing unusual there. What about that horrible magazine? All guns, (with the exception of single shots) have a magazine. All a magazine is, is a reservoir in which loaded cartridges can be kept until such cartridges are placed into battery. Nothing dangerous that I can see, even a muzzle loading musket from the 1700 had a possibles bag, aka "the magazine". Semi-automatic? Couldn't be deemed unusual or dangerous, as all guns are semi-automatic. Just a matter of loading and shooting a cartridge, and I dare say, even a novice shooter could load and shoot fairly well, with little practice. Oh wait, it's black! But surely not. "That would be racism." It isn't the gun that's dangerous, or unusual. It's the mentally unstable individual that is behind it, and unfortunately, liberal justices like this support that same mentally unstable citizens right to "express themselves."


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Charles Whitman, the Texas Tower Sniper. Aug 1st, 1966. According to what I read about him, he had a brain tumor that might have affected his thoughts. He even went to doctors about his violent thoughts before the shooting. He even told one doctor he had "thoughts about going up on the tower with a deer rifle and start shooting people". Nothing became of that doctors visit. After the shooting, most cities started their SWAT teams to respond to thing like this.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Judge Blake interpreted "dangerous" and "unusual" according to their dictionary definitions. However, even this error should have presented no problem. Guns owned by millions of Americans and magazines owned by tens of millions of Americans are, by definition, not "unusual."

Obviously a word game for the Clinton-appointed judge but it flies in the face of the Heller decision on several other levels.

All of us should be concerned, because next time "Maryland" could be where you live.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

All of those methods are nothing compared to what a bomb can do. Like you said,'its not the weapon, its the person.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi and Dianne Feinstein are Dangerous and Unusual...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

:clapclap:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi and Dianne Feinstein are Dangerous and Unusual...


they make my head hurt :frusty: . I keep praying for patience everyday, especially since I'm in cali


----------

